

Memo to Microsoft: You Can't Bribe People To Ditch Google - chwolfe
http://www.slate.com/id/2191993?nav=wp

======
LPTS
They sure are gonna try. Ballmer has to be getting kicked out in the next
year, right? Please. I want a job where I could put out a video game system
where they forgot to do heat management, and to test it, at a cost of 1
billion dollars, a zune that mostly serves as a punchline and to make the
iPhone stand out, and vista, and then to mess up this yahoo deal, and release
this desparate bribery scheme, and still be in charge.

Actually, I don't want that job. That would be a hollow, meaningless life in a
swamp of mediocrity.

